

EBay Architecture - e1ven
http://highscalability.com/ebay-architecture

======
kennyroo
The author of the post referred to in the article is one of the brightest
architects I've ever worked with. (Former eBay'er here.) Definitely worth
reading to get his take on how eBay works, but the lessons are applicable in
other contexts.

